# Mosquitoes!



## awsimons (Apr 26, 2009)

I work in a garage shop and like to have my garage door open. At certain times of the year (now), I have mosquitoes all around and on me. Has anyone had this problem and found a solution? Thanks!

Alan


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

you can try a garlic spray .. never treid it myself but ive heard about it.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

A plate of water with a few drops of lemon Joy dish detergent is supposed to keep them away. It has to be lemon Joy and no other.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Deep-Woods OFF. Works great.

- JJ


----------



## awsimons (Apr 26, 2009)

I do have bug spray I can use on my body, but the smell and feel is not very appealing. Has anyone used those torches outside their shop? Thanks!
Alan


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

The torches don't do much at all. The candles don't either. I've read that Listerine mixed with water and sprayed will help (I really don't believe that one). You are right, the spray isn't the best, but it does work. Another thing to try is place a few fans out.

- JJ


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

We have a big mosquito problem and I can testify that the torches/candles are useless (but smell kinda nice!). I found that OFF sprayed on my hands and then rubbed all over exposed skin works best for me. It does kinda burn but it's better than the massive bumps I get from mosquitos bites. West Nile Disease is also a real concern with mosquitos. We had more human cases in Ok. last year than we had horse cases. Really serious in the older or infirmed people.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have the same problem in my garage shop… My only solution was to make sure the overhead door was shut just before the mosquito's came out… They also are attracted to the light so every time I opened the side door to go in/come out of the shop they would be right there because they saw the light through the window on the door. I helped solve that by taping news paper over that window….

Like you I also do not like to spray myself every time I work in the shop. That spray is very expensive and if I am out in the shop 5 nights a week the spray may only last me two weeks…

Next year I am thinking of trying one of those mosquito magnets. I have heard from a couple people that they work well enough….


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

how about a sliding screen door . all the; rollaway,phantom type screen door companies make them for the garage door.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Buy some screen and hang it. BTW, mosquitos are not attracted to light. All of those bug lights are zapping moths and junebugs. You never see mosquitos buzzing with moths around your porch light. Mosquitoes are tuned to pick up Carbon Dioxide that is exhaled by animals. The bug machines that produce co2 by using propane work on this principle.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I used one of these, and if you live in an area where Menards has a store, they have them on sale quite often. These screens are really handy, and when you remove them they fold up for storage. My old shop was in the woods, so I not only had problems with mosquitoes, but also all manner of other insects and those infernal house wrens that kept trying to build nests in all the nook and crannies in the shop. This screen solved all that, and still allowed me to close the OH door when I need to keep the rain out.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Spread a box of moth balls around the shop. If you have a large shop a couple of boxes. The odor of the moth balls will keep them away. Also spread them out in your flower beds to keep the cats from using them as a litter area.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a propane fired malathion fogger, works great until a wind comes up. Mind you since I've moved to Brandon I have never needed it! The area I lived in in Winnipeg was horrible for mosquitoes, I'd go out in the morning to fog so the Lauren could play out in the back yard after breakfast. There are also CO2 traps sold at many hardware stores, I understand they work pretty well, but don't place them near your shop as the CO2 attracts the little blighters, you want to trap away from your house and reduce the general populations. Of course dumping out standing water in old tires etc destroys their breeding habitats and if you can't dump it out try BLT (cant remember what the acronym stands for now) it is a biological control that kills the larva prior to them turning to bloodsucking adults. Of course you only have to kill the female mosquito as the male is completely vegetarian, the female uses the blood meal to nourish the next generation. Or you could just wait for the snow to fly like it is here which kills most of them…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*We're about to fall into the dead of winter here in Michigan, and you're telling me about skeeters? *


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I think a screen would be the trick, but how about a fan that drives the air across the door opening. I am in the heart of mosquito world here and I know they dont like wind.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you looked at thermacell? It uses butane to heat up some sort of replaceable mosquito repellant. It's pretty expensive, and it's not really designed to cover a large area, but it does work well. I think if you clipped it to your belt it would keep the bugs away.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

We made a big screen using material intended for camp tent's screens. Used velcro to attach to overhead door exterior trim. Easy to remove when needed and keeps the litte buggers outside.


----------



## buckles (Jun 10, 2011)

While in Mississippi on a construction project that had to run 24/7 we ran into mosquito season the the little burgers were so thick they would blot out a full moon.
I heard that they did not like the smell of burning Hemp so I bought a 250 ft coil of pure Hemp rope and tried it.
I ended up burning over 2000 ft of the stuff. It really worked.
It worked so well that the workers would tie 6" pieces to their hard hats and let it smoulder. They also lite 2' pieces and let them burn on the concrete floor where they were working.
Regards
Joe


----------



## blakethornton (Mar 3, 2011)

I really… really loved my mosquito magnet. Bought it used on craigslist for 1/4th the price of a new one… and stole the propane off my BBQ.

The difference was very perceptible after about 6 weeks.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Joe…when I read your story about burning hemp, I thought you were going to say you smoked 2000 ft of it and didnt feel a thing. LOL.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Stumpy, what is this dead of winter bit, this is the time to wax up the skis and make tracks, after you finish
following all those other tracks that never seem to lead to deer or elk. Eating lots of garlic will act as a bug
repellant, but it also seems to work as a people repellant, so unless you are a hermit, or your significant other
shares a liking for garlic, it might not be advisable.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm heading back to Chicago from St. Pete Beach, to high winds, blizzards, and typical midwest winter Armageddon,
and this guy's biggest problem is Mosquito's
It's like complaining that your steak is too rare when a homeless guy is looking in the restaurant window.

HA! Happy Holidays…......Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow!!!!


----------



## awsimons (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey, I appreciate those of you with serious, helpful responses, but I started this thread over a month ago. Give me a break. I'm not on here in the summer when it's 100+ degrees and 80% humidity in Texas complaining about it. I was asking for legitimate advice. If you don't like your winters, move somewhere else.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

And if you don't like Mosquito's, move somewhere else….........Greenland?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Mosquitos? Oh, I thought you were complaining about mesquite in your shop!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

The all-natural mosquito magnet:


----------



## startreking (Jan 4, 2012)

Another option is have a helper that mosquito's love more than they love you in the shop.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Alan;

These work well and you can get electric or propane. We have the propane powered ones.


----------

